
New 4GB Orange Pi for $50 - alexellisuk
https://www.zdnet.com/article/4gb-raspberry-pi-4-model-b-for-55-or-new-4gb-orange-pi-for-50/
======
llampx
Pi fans - is this a good alternative or is the Raspberry Pi better?

